# A few additions



## arcticshaun (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm fairly limited in space but I just couldn't stop myself (OK I didn't really try). I just added :
Paph Joyce Hasegawa
Paph Lady Isabel
Paph Sanders Pride

I know that not much compared to some of your orders but these are seedlings and when (if) they mature I'll be sleeping in a tent because my house is overgrown. I also bought a greenhouse this year but I didn't summer any 'chids outside because I wanted to see what kind of temps it got. You know how that goes - orchids outside all summer don't fit back inside for the winter.

Shaun


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 18, 2007)

arcticshaun said:


> I'm fairly limited in space but I just couldn't stop myself


...seems I'm in the same situation, lol

excellent purchases, I don't have enough multiflorals but I have no room for them


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2007)

Just don't develop a kolopakingii hybrid habit - it dooms you. 

Poor multiflorals, they always get spaced out, don't they? Still, they're my favorites!


----------



## Elena (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats! Great plants, I'm currently obessed with finding a nice Lady Isabel myself!



Heather said:


> Poor multiflorals, they always get spaced out, don't they? Still, they're my favorites!



They are my favourites too, I just got a philippinense in the post this morning and to accomodate them all had to buy some shelves and grow lights. Oh dear


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2007)

Three nice choices Shaun!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2007)

Good haul.


----------

